
Gravitational waves: Numbers don't do them justice - evo_9
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-35553549
======
beamatronic
Great visualization in this article. Is the next step to build more
instruments, in more parts of the world, to be able to add perhaps direction-
finding/triangulation capabilities?

